# Grass Pellets?



## cobgirlie (9 November 2010)

Someone at my yard has suggested I try using grass pellets for my cob. He's a good doer but suffered some stomach problems 2 years ago so now is prone to scouring. I'll admit it's not something I've heard of using before and don't really know how you are to use them so would be interested in anyone's views.


----------



## mrussell (9 November 2010)

I buy mine from Simple Systems, they do 2 types Red Bag (spring grass) and Blue Bag (summer grass) so you can pick the sugar & energy content you want.  You can feed them as they are, damp or soaked to suit.


----------



## cobgirlie (9 November 2010)

What sort of amounts do you feed? He usually gets 1kg of Fast Fibre and 1kg of Calm & Condition per day. I'm presuming it has a high protein content? Do you add anything to them or just feed alone? Sorry 100 questions!


----------



## Kallibear (9 November 2010)

Not sure on the nutritional breakdown but my friend feeds them and his horses constantly choke on them. Doesn't stop him feeding them though


----------



## cobgirlie (9 November 2010)

Kallibear said:



			Not sure on the nutritional breakdown but my friend feeds them and his horses constantly choke on them. Doesn't stop him feeding them though 

Click to expand...

 Oh no way!! The person who told me about them is a point 2 point trainer and he said they are great, cheap and easy....but hearing that makes me think that maybe okay for other people's horses but I certainly won't risk my own lad just to save a few pennies!!!   Thanks I won't take the chance.


----------



## hayinamanger (9 November 2010)

Have fed grass nuts for many years, they are literally milled and then cubed lush grass, about 16% protein. The nuts are very hard and therefore I have never fed them unsoaked as was concerned re tooth fractures and choke. They are very useful for old horses with dental problem as you can make them as sloppy as you like (take about 30 mins to soak) also poor doers and youngstock, it's nice to feel the horses are getting a bit of nice grass in the winter when there is none outside.


----------



## peanut (9 November 2010)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			Have fed grass nuts for many years, they are literally milled and then cubed lush grass, about 16% protein. The nuts are very hard and therefore I have never fed them unsoaked as was concerned re tooth fractures and choke. They are very useful for old horses with dental problem as you can make them as sloppy as you like (take about 30 mins to soak) also poor doers and youngstock, it's nice to feel the horses are getting a bit of nice grass in the winter when there is none outside.
		
Click to expand...

What make do you buy?  

The only grass nuts I can find are by Simple System who are not in my area and only deliver in too large a quantity.


----------



## kazhar (9 November 2010)

I feed them too. I dont soak them as such but do mix them with wet sugar beet so they are not completely dry. I use the ones by graze on as for some reason, mine does not like the simple system ones which are a lot darker in colour and smell completely different so prob just a different blend of grasses. I am  using  them for weight gain  at the moment, and with regards to choke, thats a risk with any feed, just dont feed them dry, it does say this on the graze on website.


----------



## hayinamanger (9 November 2010)

Have always used the grass nuts from a local (Devon) firm, Aylescott Driers, they are also available from Mole Valley Farmers which is a West Country chain.


----------



## cobgirlie (9 November 2010)

Thanks guys I definately prefer the idea of soaking them as looking at them they appear very hard and dry. Is it same water to weight or just trail and error to see what consistancy the horse prefers?  Do you mix it with chaff or feed alone?  I'm thinking I'd like to try it as a 'extra' in the stable, he comes in for a few hours every afternoon to get some hay (terrible grazing at my yard) and so he's dry for me to ride in the evenings. Sometimes I'll leave a bucket in the corner with Graze on and some carrots in just for him to nibble on after his feed. I'm very aware that the grazing he has is appauling so want to try to supplement that and this does seem a good option?

They are selling 20k bags in my local feed place for £8 which seems a good deal to me.


----------

